# Do you like "The Office"?



## Lynox (Jul 19, 2010)

Then watch this video, it's hilarious!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdu9hGWutVQ


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Jul 19, 2010)

The Office is my second favorite show it's so funny


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 19, 2010)

The Office: *An American Workplace*.






We invented it.

Come to think of it, we also invented Americans.


----------



## Logan 5 (Jul 21, 2010)

The Office and 30 Rock, while still generally funny, are on their way out.  Each has few seasons (1-2) left but they are definitely going to be gone soon.  Sad considering the end of the previous season was debatably the show's very best stuff.  Parks and Recreation is the show to watch out for if you are a fan of The Office, It was undeniably the best NBC comedy this season and one of the very best on TV in general.


----------

